# Peak Oil "life After The Oil Crash"



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Have any of you read this? Kind of an eye opener!









http://www.lifeaftertheoilcrash.net/


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, I have seen that before and I believe it to be truthful. I have worked for Colorado Interstate Gas (now El Paso), KN Energy (now Kinder Morgan) and New Century Energies (now Xcel Energy).

We will run out of fuel (fossil-based) eventually. With India and China coming online as mass importers, there is less available for the United States, the biggest importer in the world. Prices will only go higher.

What do we do? Start growing corn.









E-85 is a renewable fuel. But to burn it, you need a "flex fuel" vehicle. The 2002 Yukons were equiped with Flex Fuel capability. Of course we purchased a 2001. E-85 fuel costs $1.69 a gallon right now. Learn about E-85 here.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting, I scanned through it. But when I got to this line I had to laugh.

Get as self-sufficient as possible, as soon as possible. Get off the grid, out of debt, out of the city,learn to grow as much of your own food as you can, and get ready for some very interesting times.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, that is pushing it a little.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I was just running some gas numbers this morning and figured that my upcoming camping trip to Sedona will cost me $250 in fuel







Still cheap compared to putting the family on a plane, staying in a hotel and doing that kind of vacation. But c'mon! That's really alot.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

cj,

My little excursion to Mexico (3 days total and two of them are driving) will cost me about $500 for gas, meals, and lodging!









And I'm not even taking the Outback!

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

After every fuel 'crisis' the same report has surfaced. According to the first report, we should have been out of oil 20 years ago. I'll try and dig up an article that was written on this topic.

Now, I'm not arguing that fossil fuels are an unlimited resource, I know better. However, we are unlikely to see the end very soon. I do wish there was more intensive research on alternate sources of energy. Part of the problem is that we have such an imbedded infrastructure that the solutions for transportation are limited. Freeing up all that commuter fuel for RV use is what our Country's top priority should be.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I like the way you think







Remember the shortage scare and lines in the 70 s. I will conserve based on how much gas money is in my pocket. Little me cannot fix much so I will worry about when it happens. Love that big block!
Hot Rod cruizen and rv,n top priority


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

On a side note, our 2002 Grand Caravan does run on dual fuel. Hmmm, wonder how much the Outback would torture that vehicle







I've never really seen the E-85 fuel anywhere though


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have E85 Stations all around me. Yet my GM Truck isn't able to use it. Darn it!









E85 for towing applications gets worse fuel economy than gasoline of course. My information says that if my truck could use E85 then I'd be getting 7 mpg with E85 instead of my current 11 mpg with gasoline.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hydrogen fuel is coming. I'm familiar with the technology and it is promising.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

mjwencl said:


> My information says that if my truck could use E85 then I'd be getting 7 mpg with E85 instead of my current 11 mpg with gasoline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly true, but you aren't always towing. If we had the option, I would run E-85 at $1.69 a gallon while we were not going camping. Then fill up with gasoline when towing.

The E-85 stations in Colorado are either in the boonies on the eastern and western-most suburbs. And only one station in each of those cities.

Randy


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

That is a very thought provoking article. Here in South Dakota we have some of the first ethanol plants in the country. Blended fuel is cheaper here than straight gasoline without alcohol. Yet we only have one or two pumps in town that pump E85. Fuel economy is slightly lower than 100% gasoline but here that is offset by the lower price making the cost per mile roughly the same. I use the blended fuel because it helps our local farm economy and helps promote our country's energy independence if only by a small amount. For those of you who haven't visited the midwest during the corn growing season, it's a beautiful trip. Ethanol production has now reached levels of economy and efficiency that make it a viable substitute for fossil fuel. Never thought I would see the day that I could drink what I put in my gas tank!







Slow down and drive safe.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'd used the E85 in a heartbeat if my vehicles could use it. Sounds as though my truck won't as it has the 6.0L V8. The 5.3L V8's are FlexFuelVehicles and can use E85. The E85 has been around $1.87 a gallon here. Regular gasoline is @ $2.03 and climbing.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

merlotman said:


> I use the blended fuel because it helps our local farm economy and helps promote our country's energy independence if only by a small amount.


Exactly! I wish I could get bio-diesel here for that very same reason. I don't much care for government regulations, I'd rather see incentives for buyers and dealers to offer bio-diesel.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> merlotman said:
> 
> 
> > I use the blended fuel because it helps our local farm economy and helps promote our country's energy independence if only by a small amount.
> ...


lots of places in Washington carry it

http://www.biodiesel.org/buyingbiodiesel/r...es/default.shtm


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Unfortunately only 1 E85 refueling station in California







Here is a good website for info and a refueling locator for your state:

E85 Fuel.com


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Guys

Another technology that is now available on some models "Displacement On Demand" You can get this now on some cars with V8's. I believe GM is putting this into their trucks starting in 06/07 models. Basically the Truck will only run on the number of cylinders required at that time. This will not help with towing but will improve milage for commuting.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thor,

I have heard of that technology. The Chrysler 300 models do that now.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

GM first tried this back in the 70's on some Cadillac's. Lets just say that the technology wasn't there yet


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I work for a Chevrolet dealership in Delaware and the Trailblazer w/5.3L is using it now. They are going to be adding it to other models in the next few years. Alot of the full size trucks that GM is building are E85 compatable.

Like Ca Jim said the Caddys that had the 4-6-8 engines a long time ago. That was not the best loved system that GM built. Alot of the owners had the system disabled and just ran the car on all 8. The new system is much more reliable (because of the difference in computers between now and the 70's).

By the way new Tahoe/Suburban in the very near future and the Suburban will be getting the Duramax.

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My NISSAN has a FLUX CAPACITOR. 

Doc had the right idea!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Flux capacitor with a MR. FUSION. Throw in a few banana peels and coffee grinds and you're on your way









Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Growing up watching the Jetsons, I really thought that I would fly a floating car. Maybe some day. My DW is disappointed that nobody has made a Rosie the maid yet.

J-


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Some analysts are saying $2.75 (average) per gallon by this Summer (higher in CA, of course):

Summer Gasoline

Figures...this summer we have one trip to Santa Fe, one to Amarillo, and one to Round Rock, TX (and back!) already booked.

Randy


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Some analysts are saying $2.75 (average) per gallon by this Summer (higher in CA, of course):


I do intend to drive slower than 65 miles per hour this summer also. I will mostly drive 50 - 60 miles per hour when the Speed Limit says 65 or 70.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Duramax Suburban.....MMMMMMMM


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Anyone remember the big wind up keys on the backs of the Volkswagon Bettles back in the 60's. I wonder if they make one for the Dodge Ram?









Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I put one of those on my wifes back, the kids wind her up all the time


----------

